# Cơ sở sản xuất túi lưới nhựa Hà Nội



## Túi lưới TH (29/6/22)

Cơ sở sản xuất Túi Lưới Nhựa xin kính chào quý khách hàng!

Tự tin là đơn vị sản xuất và cung cấp các loại túi lưới nhựa uy tín, chất lượng nhất trên toàn quốc. Công ty không ngừng nâng cao chất lượng sản phẩm, liên tục mở rộng nhà xưởng để đem sản phẩm túi lưới nhựa ra ngoài thị trường tiêu thụ với mức giá cạnh tranh nhất với cùng các đặc điểm nổi bật như:

- Màu sắc đa dạng: Xanh, đỏ, vàng, trắng, ….

- Kích thước phổ thông: 25cm, 35cm, 40cm và các kích thước theo yêu cầu của khách hàng

- Chất liệu: Sản xuất hoàn toàn bằng nhựa nguyên sinh.

- Đặc điểm sản phẩm: Sợi lưới bóng đẹp hơn, đồng thời có độ mềm dai, chịu được lực căng tốt, số lượng túi nhiều hơn. Sản phẩm được ứng dụng nhiều trong thực tế dùng để đựng nông sản, đựng đồ chơi, đựng bánh kẹo, lưới bao hoa, đựng phân tan chậm....

- Ngoài ra Công ty còn nhận sản xuất theo yêu cầu của khách hàng từ màu sắc, kích thước, kiểu dáng mắt lưới, mắt lưới to, mắt lưới nhỏ, độ dày mỏng khác nhau… 

Công ty liên tục tuyển thêm Đại Lý bán lẻ, CTV và nhà phân phối số lượng lớn trên toàn quốc với nhiều ưu đãi và chiết khấu hấp dẫn, giá cả cạnh tranh.

Quý khách hàng đang quan tâm đến sản phẩm của chúng tôi vui lòng liên hệ qua:

Hotline: 0865576595


----------

